# Multiple stops en route



## UberIowa15 (Sep 30, 2015)

I saw a similar post in Dec. about multiple stops, but that mainly focused on the mechanics of navigation and not getting a ping during transit. I'm wondering what other Uber drivers think about the frequent practice of passengers making a stop or two before their final destination. 

Is there any way to prevent this or limit the stops?

Usually, it's just a brief stop at the gas station for cigarettes or a pop in at the bank. I don't mind those.

My worst experience with that was today:

I picked up a passenger going to work at a restaurant (under 10 miles). After the trip started, he asked to stop at a grocery store. I'll be right out, he said. 15+ minutes later, he finally comes out with a cart of bulk items. Then, he asks to go to another grocery store. Another 15+ min later, we're finally ready to go to the final destination.

It took 58(!) min. to go 10.77 miles. That's absurd. I could have taken 3-4 trips in that time. At just $0.18 a minute, it's really not worth it to idle for passengers for a significant amount of time. After Uber's cut, I earned $13.28 for the nearly hour-long trip (of course, even after I helped him with several bags of groceries and waited 30+ min. while he shopped, he didn't tip).

Besides giving the passenger a low rating, I'm wondering what other Uber drivers do to minimize this. If I say no stops en route or only stops taking <5 minutes, I'll get dinged on my rating by the passenger. I imagine texting before pickup asking if there are any stops en route would also hit my rating.

What do other drivers do in these situations?


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

UberIowa15 said:


> What do other drivers do in these situations?


I would briefly explain the economics of the situation to the pax and tell them that you literally can't afford to make multiple stops of that type. Around here it's not so bad at 30/30, my best fare yesterday was multiple stops with a small surge and the pax actually tipped me several bucks. The idea is to make money, not perform a public service for folks poorly served by public transit.


----------



## steel108 (Dec 19, 2015)

Log off unless there's a surge, in LA the surge level needs to be 3x before I log in. Don't drive for normal fares, you are losing money. If it doesn't surge where you live, delete the Uber app and work at fastfood (more money)


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I usually don't mind but I always ask "how quick"? If after he took 15+ the first time when he asked for the 2nd stop I'd say nope I can't afford another 15 minute stop I'll drop you off there and you can request a new Uber when you are ready.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah but look at it this way...for 1 hour you wasn't in traffic while you sat.....didn't have to pay mulitple srf to Uber for other trips....probably boring but instead of possibly getting hit if you deadhead to another area then insurance headache..waiting and NOT getting another ping or maybe robbed or attacked by an angry rider......look at it this way except for no tipping thing your total miles was ONLY about 10. + - for 1 hour it sux I know but look at what could have happened on the bad side ......hate to say this but Uber is an "illegal taxi" so its the hassle people think we have to do it


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Yeah but look at it this way...for 1 hour you wasn't in traffic while you sat.....didn't have to pay mulitple srf to Uber for other trips....probably boring but instead of possibly getting hit if you deadhead to another area then insurance headache..waiting and NOT getting another ping or maybe robbed or attacked by an angry rider......look at it this way except for no tipping thing your total miles was ONLY about 10. + - for 1 hour it sux I know but look at what could have happened on the bad side ......hate to say this but Uber is an "illegal taxi" so its the hassle people think we have to do it


It's not a illegal taxi. Uber is ride sharing which means drivers can drop pax off anytime they feel like as long as it's en route. f the rating.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't mind short stops. I had a ride yesterday where I took a guy to his destination, a liquor store. He asked me to wait and take him home, to which I said yes. He took just over 5 minutes buying his booze, then asked if I'd mind stopping at a convenience store on the way back... another 4-5 minutes. No big deal. It was about a $12 fare.

If he had kept me waiting much more than 5 minutes I'd have called him and told him to hurry it up or I'd cancel the rest of the ride. No way I'd sit there for 15 minutes.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberIowa15 said:


> I saw a similar post in Dec. about multiple stops, but that mainly focused on the mechanics of navigation and not getting a ping during transit. I'm wondering what other Uber drivers think about the frequent practice of passengers making a stop or two before their final destination.
> 
> Is there any way to prevent this or limit the stops?
> 
> ...


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Remember his name, pickup location, and drop off location, if it is an area that you usually serve? If you see something like that come up again on your phone you might want to cancel if you're just not in the mood for his antics that day?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

howo3579 said:


> It's not a illegal taxi. Uber is ride sharing which means drivers can drop pax off anytime they feel like as long as it's en route. f the rating.


Yes actually it is f the "timeshare" description you pick people up and get paid to do it was op actually going to the grocery store? We're they going to both stores? No? Well how is that ride sharing? Passenger books a car....then pays money for car to take them somewhere ..........taxis do the same thing.....all vehicle for hire rules followed? Right type of license? Fingerprint background? Exact insurance carried? If not all of what I asked is done then there is one classification.... Illegal thank you for your post but "here is your sign". Bill Engvall impression


----------



## Travy90 (Dec 14, 2015)

I say no, they usually get upset but I say I get paid pennies on the dollar if I just sit. If it's longer than 2 minutes if I do stop, I just end the trip. Time is money, especially with the last round of cuts. You're an idiot to wait longer than 5 to pick someone up, and multiple stops is just foolish. Especially if it's a 1am to 3 time period.


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

I tell the Pax that if I sit still for 5 minutes it cancels the trip and automatically assigns me a new passenger.

It's a safety thing. Like if a driver forgets to end the last trip.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Last pax that asked me to do that I told that I would end the trip, turn the app off and he could ping me again once outside and I turned the app back on. If you run in and it takes more than 5 mins I end the trip and drive off.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

howo3579 said:


> It's not a illegal taxi. Uber is ride sharing which means drivers can drop pax off anytime they feel like as long as it's en route. f the rating.


Stop kidding yourself. Uber is not ridesharing. Ask yourself this, was the pax along your route to somewhere you were already going? Did you negotiate the rate with the pax? If the answerto these questions is no, then you aren't ride sharing, you are a vehicle for hire, ie a *********.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

howo3579 said:


> It's not a illegal taxi. Uber is ride sharing which means drivers can drop pax off anytime they feel like as long as it's en route.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

UberIowa15 said:


> I saw a similar post in Dec. about multiple stops, but that mainly focused on the mechanics of navigation and not getting a ping during transit. I'm wondering what other Uber drivers think about the frequent practice of passengers making a stop or two before their final destination.
> 
> Is there any way to prevent this or limit the stops?
> 
> ...


I just tell them NO! Uber doesn't want us to wait.

I dont care what they rate me


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Yeah but look at it this way...for 1 hour you wasn't in traffic while you sat.....didn't have to pay mulitple srf to Uber for other trips....probably boring but instead of possibly getting hit if you deadhead to another area then insurance headache..waiting and NOT getting another ping or maybe robbed or attacked by an angry rider......look at it this way except for no tipping thing your total miles was ONLY about 10. + - for 1 hour it sux I know but look at what could have happened on the bad side ......hate to say this but Uber is an "illegal taxi" so its the hassle people think we have to do it


No your are dead wrong..thats bad advice..must be a pax..


----------



## ElPasoUber (Sep 2, 2015)

PTUber said:


> I usually don't mind but I always ask "how quick"? If after he took 15+ the first time when he asked for the 2nd stop I'd say nope I can't afford another 15 minute stop I'll drop you off there and you can request a new Uber when you are ready.


that's sounds GREAT


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

I say no to Wal-mart, grocery stores etc. I don't mind run ins to the 7-11 cause I usually take the opportunity to pee. I stopped at a bakery and went in with them so I could get a cupcake. Lol But I always say "a few minutes" but warn them that if it's longer than 4, I'll have to move on. Or I just straight up lie and say I got a stacked ride that's near the address they put in so I can't cause I have to pick up the next person.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Tell them you wouldn't want them to have to pay waiting time. End the trip. They can ping you when there're done or you can take another ping. You'll get another min fare when they come out which will be more than the waiting time would have been


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Stop kidding yourself. Uber is not ridesharing. Ask yourself this, was the pax along your route to somewhere you were already going? Did you negotiate the rate with the pax? If the answerto these questions is no, then you aren't ride sharing, you are a vehicle for hire, ie a *********.


I'm not kidding myself. It is ****ing ride sharing. If I feel like going to where the pax is going, why not? I can also cancel the request if pax is not going to the same direction. And yes you can negotiate rate. Read the fine print. Uber rates are the suggested rates. You can ask for different price and it is perfectly legal.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Don't stress so much about wn occasional bad rating - it is not that big of a deal. Focus on making sure your business profitable


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving....so I say what bad things could have happened by taking 3 more rides? Including paying more to Uber with more srf and them getting a bigger chunk than 20-25 of waiting time and I am "dead wrong" what a ****ing joke and ATX 22 thanks for agreeing with me saying its a vehicle for hire just like a ********* and to everyone else that keeps claiming this is "ridesharing" STILL keep sipping whatever your drinking you know that Uber koolaid most of us know we are vehicles for hire...why? Cuz we get paid to drive people... *********...Google ********* and read what you find you may be surprised...oh and actually try to get more money from psgr than what they KNOW Uber will charge them...


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

howo3579 said:


> I'm not kidding myself. It is ****ing ride sharing. If I feel like going to where the pax is going, why not? I can also cancel the request if pax is not going to the same direction. And yes you can negotiate rate. Read the fine print. Uber rates are the suggested rates. You can ask for different price and it is perfectly legal.


Only if you're asking for a lower price than the suggested


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

howo3579 said:


> I'm not kidding myself. It is ****ing ride sharing. If I feel like going to where the pax is going, why not? I can also cancel the request if pax is not going to the same direction. And yes you can negotiate rate. Read the fine print. Uber rates are the suggested rates. You can ask for different price and it is perfectly legal.


It's 'ridesharing' about as much as Napster was 'filesharing'. You're leaving out a lot of information, to the point of being utterly disingenuous, when you use either of those terms. Based on what Uber wants, if you cancel too high a percentage of fares because they're not going in the direction you want to go, Uber will suspend your account. Since Uber riders do not have to enter a destination when they ping for a ride you'd have the added problem of angry customers contacting Uber after you refuse to offer a ride when it's inconvenient for you. If you attempt to 'renegotiate' the rate you would have the same problem. 'Ridesharing' is just a not-so-clever term old Travis came up to market his business model.


----------



## JJG47 (Sep 6, 2015)

Pre-rate cuts, if it had been a slow day/very little pings due to driver saturation, I didn't mind stopping b/c most times we would be taken off the direct route to make the stop (extra mileage) and while I'm stopped waiting car is off (not burning gas/costing me money). 

Post rate cut, I only drive during surges which means no stops (b/c demand is obviously high). If asked to stop during a surge, I tell them Uber doesn't allow us to stop during surges b/c there have been too many complaints of fraud with drivers going off the beaten path and/or sitting idle with rider in car to run up extra charges  (i.e. taking advantage of the drunks).


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

I'll make quick stops for cigarettes, booze or anything except the drive thru! By quick I mean five minutes! You get one stop and after five minutes rides over I'm on my way! Only once did the passenger take more than five minutes!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Only if you're asking for a lower price than the suggested


wrong.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

howo3579 said:


> Uber rates are the suggested rates. You can ask for different price and it is perfectly legal.


You can negotiate a different fare - but let me know when you discover any way that Uber will implement a fare that is different than their 'default' fare.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Yeah but look at it this way...for 1 hour you wasn't in traffic while you sat.....didn't have to pay mulitple srf to Uber for other trips....probably boring but instead of possibly getting hit if you deadhead to another area then insurance headache..waiting and NOT getting another ping or maybe robbed or attacked by an angry rider......look at it this way except for no tipping thing your total miles was ONLY about 10. + - for 1 hour it sux I know but look at what could have happened on the bad side ......hate to say this but Uber is an "illegal taxi" so its the hassle people think we have to do it


Please tell me your F*CKING JOKING!


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> wrong.


Prove me wrong.
This topic has been beaten to death on this forum. The only negotiating we can do with pax and not risk deactivation is to negotiate a lower fare

4. Financial Terms
4.1
In addition, the parties acknowledge and agree that as between you and Company, the fare is a recommended amount, and the primary purpose of the pre-‐arranged fare is to act as the default amount in the event you do not negotiate a different amount.

*You shall always have the right to: (i) Charge a fare that is less than the pre-‐arranged fare; or (ii) negotiate, at your request, a fare That is lower than the pre-‐arranged Fare (each of (i) and (ii) herein, a "Negotiated Fare").*

That was from one of your own posts, no less.


----------



## Kellylove777 (Feb 14, 2016)

steel108 said:


> Log off unless there's a surge, in LA the surge level needs to be 3x before I log in. Don't drive for normal fares, you are losing money. If it doesn't surge where you live, delete the Uber app and work at fastfood (more money)


You are so right...
That is exactly what I did I use to drive 6 days a week, since they cut the money I only work Friday , Saturday and Sunday.
I have been work for them a year and 7 months I made money in the beginning, even with the car I have a 2006 Lexus ES 330.

Also there is a Uber and Lyft STRIKE tomorrow 2/14/16 . This is what the flyer says.

All LOS ANGELES
TURN OFF THE APPS!!!
SHUT DOWN THE PLATFORMS
WHAT DO WE WANT

$2.25 PER MILE
No Lyft Line, or multiple picks ups on the same ride
Direct, efficient, and expedite communication with representatives to resolve our inquires.

THEY ARE MAKING BILLIONS.
WE, DRIVE ALL DAY,FEW DOLLARS.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Prove me wrong.
> This topic has been beaten to death on this forum. The only negotiating we can do with pax and not risk deactivation is to negotiate a lower fare
> 
> 4. Financial Terms
> ...


I already have. What you quoted didn't quote is the preceeding sentence, which provides you with explicit right to charge a different fare (there's a 'period' at the end of that sentence - end of clause). The next sentence you did quote explicitly provides you the right to negotiate a lower fare. *That sentence is not in conflict with the first one - nor does it limit the first sentence in any way.* It's Uberspeak. If they wanted to say _ONLY_ a lower fare , they would have said that - in both sentences... but low and behold, that's NOT what either sentence says.

So, now you show me ANYWHERE that is says you cannot negotiate a higher fare.

(This is how contract language works and Uber's attorneyd knew EXACTLY what they were writing - and why)


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Thatendedbadly said:


> I would briefly explain the economics of the situation to the pax and tell them that you literally can't afford to make multiple stops of that type. Around here it's not so bad at 30/30, my best fare yesterday was multiple stops with a small surge and the pax actually tipped me several bucks. The idea is to make money, not perform a public service for folks poorly served by public transit.


Yeah I'm fine with a stop at a gas station or something but if it is a fast food restaurant with a 20 minute line or a grocery store I politely tell them they'll have no trouble getting another Uber when they're done. I explain we only get paid by the mile and once they understand that they are fine with it.

I used to have no problem waiting in fast food lines during a surge but with the rate cuts unless the surge is 2.5 or above it isn't worth it. I've stopped driving for Uber period except for Select or surge rides.


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> It's 'ridesharing' about as much as Napster was 'filesharing'. You're leaving out a lot of information, to the point of being utterly disingenuous, when you use either of those terms. Based on what Uber wants, if you cancel too high a percentage of fares because they're not going in the direction you want to go, Uber will suspend your account. Since Uber riders do not have to enter a destination when they ping for a ride you'd have the added problem of angry customers contacting Uber after you refuse to offer a ride when it's inconvenient for you. If you attempt to 'renegotiate' the rate you would have the same problem. 'Ridesharing' is just a not-so-clever term old Travis came up to market his business model.


Uber has every right to terminate our contract any time but that doesn't mean we are not ride sharing. How do you think we got away from all the regulation?


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Only if you're asking for a lower price than the suggested


no we can ask for higher price too if you don't mind getting deactivated but it's not against the contract.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> I used to have no problem waiting in fast food lines during a surge but with the rate cuts unless the surge is 2.5 or above it isn't worth it. I've stopped driving for Uber period except for Select or surge rides.


Precisely!


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

howo3579 said:


> Uber has every right to terminate our contract any time but that doesn't mean we are not ride sharing. How do you think we got away from all the regulation?


The short answer would be lawyers and lobbyists. And they didn't get away from 'all' of the regulation, when I pick up pax at DTW Uber automatically charges the pax the $5 fee that the airport authority demands. That $5 is a 'regulation', along with things like a valid driver's license, insurance and vehicle registration. Uber makes at least a minimal effort to ensure that the service they offer isn't completely ignoring state and local laws. If any area starts having a surge in driver incidents I can guarantee that the effected areas will see a surge in legislation/enforcement to address those issues. It's not 'ridesharing', never has been, it's essentially a lightly regulated livery service-on the driver side. On Uber's end it's just another tech start-up hoping to cash out down the road with an IPO.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> On Uber's end it's just another tech start-up hoping to cash out down the road with an IPO.


You'll take a lot of heat for that response, but in a nutshell, you're spot on. (Although I'd issue withthe phrase 'cash-out' - as I believe that Uber has a much bigger, overall vision of themselves as a 'logisitics' company... meaning they aren't looking to 'cashout', but rather, 'cash-in'. Semantics. You're points are well taken.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

JUST SAY NO! I usually will stop at a gas station, because it rarely takes more than 2 minutes or a fast food place with no line, but otherwise I say no. Just say "I'm sorry but the time per minute is too low for me to miss out on other riders". This leaves the door wide open for them to offer a tip. Then you can consider if the offered tip makes it worthwhile.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

we only get 10cent per min. (or 8cents after 20% uber fee)


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> I say no to Wal-mart, grocery stores etc. I don't mind run ins to the 7-11 cause I usually take the opportunity to pee. I stopped at a bakery and went in with them so I could get a cupcake. Lol But I always say "a few minutes" but warn them that if it's longer than 4, I'll have to move on. Or I just straight up lie and say I got a stacked ride that's near the address they put in so I can't cause I have to pick up the next person.


That actually happened to me and truthfully is not fair to the person waiting. Regardless of the low pay we are getting, they are waiting... I would advise the Pax that things have changed a bit and we get forced waiting rides and are expected to be diligent in accepting them. Ad vise them that you can get in trouble for not dropping them off and moving on. write into Uber if that have an issue with it, but I cannot give up my livelihood.
Place the ball in Uber's court. we are I.c.'s and just follow Uber's directives.
Something like that....


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't know that I would lie about having a stacked fare. That can be checked and you would be caught lying. You can just say "I can't because I could receive another ride any minute and would need to go and the per minute fee is too low".


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I don't know that I would lie about having a stacked fare. That can be checked and you would be caught lying. You can just say "I can't because I could receive another ride any minute and would need to go and the per minute fee is too low".


They don't know I don't have a stacked ride. If they complain, f em. What's 80% of 15 cents cause that's what I'll say to uber.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I usually tell them I can only wait a couple of min, no more... and pisses me off when they leave something in the car on purpose to try and anchor me in place


----------



## hotrodzoomguy (Jan 2, 2016)

howo3579 said:


> It's not a illegal taxi. Uber is ride sharing which means drivers can drop pax off anytime they feel like as long as it's en route. f the rating.


If you think it's an illegal taxi you should quit. If you're not a driver you should probably give advice somewhere where you know what you are talking about Mr. Shifty


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

hotrodzoomguy said:


> If you think it's an illegal taxi you should quit. If you're not a driver you should probably give advice somewhere where you know what you are talking about Mr. Shifty


um I think you have reading comprehension problem. I said "It's NOT an illegal taxi".


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

UberIowa15 said:


> I saw a similar post in Dec. about multiple stops, but that mainly focused on the mechanics of navigation and not getting a ping during transit. I'm wondering what other Uber drivers think about the frequent practice of passengers making a stop or two before their final destination.
> 
> Is there any way to prevent this or limit the stops?
> 
> ...


Rookie mistake. I am sure we have all done it.

If any passenger asks me to stop, I go into interrogation mode. What are you stopping for? How long will it take you?

I let them know that at $.10 per minute, I do not work for $6 per hour and my operating goal is at least $20 per hour. I explain the only way to not lose money is to have your car with passenger in car moving as much as possible per hour. This leads to having your toes on the curb, destination address entered in, and tips.

Simply put, just hold your ground and let the passenger know you will wait up to 5 minutes. If they are going to be longer, have them request another Uber and explain they will be hit with another fake rider fee. If they mention tip, decide if you are going to wait. Sometimes it pays off. $7 would have been a appropriate tip bringing your earnings up to $20.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> If they mention tip, decide if you are going to wait. Sometimes it pays off. $7 would have been a appropriate tip bringing your earnings up to $20.


I've been burned by the "I'll take care of you" or "I'll give you a fat tip" crap ... so now if they want me to wait, they can give me cash or swipe a card to wait more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Travy90 said:


> I say no, they usually get upset but I say I get paid pennies on the dollar if I just sit. If it's longer than 2 minutes if I do stop, I just end the trip. Time is money, especially with the last round of cuts. You're an idiot to wait longer than 5 to pick someone up, and multiple stops is just foolish. Especially if it's a 1am to 3 time period.


Just say that you already have a previous commitment ... feed the dog, eat dinner, whatever ... unless someone hands me a $20 or more to wait for them ... the 1st stop is their stop. Once I had a guy give me $100 to wait for him while he went into a bar for a drink; I told him I'd give him 30 minutes and after 30 I was going to give his stuff to the doorman at the bar ... 30 minutes later he walked out of the bar and gave me another $50 for being there waiting for him. *but that was a once in a lifetime customer ... I've gotten a few $20's since ... but no one else broke out $100 for me to wait on them (yet) fingers crossed he comes back to town ... lol


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Just say that you already have a previous commitment ... feed the dog, eat dinner, whatever ... unless someone hands me a $20 or more to wait for them ... the 1st stop is their stop. Once I had a guy give me $100 to wait for him while he went into a bar for a drink; I told him I'd give him 30 minutes and after 30 I was going to give his stuff to the doorman at the bar ... 30 minutes later he walked out of the bar and gave me another $50 for being there waiting for him. *but that was a once in a lifetime customer ... I've gotten a few $20's since ... but no one else broke out $100 for me to wait on them (yet) fingers crossed he comes back to town ... lol


I am still waiting on that infamous Benjamin. $5 is the average tip and $20's are consistent. I am happy with a $1 tip as the rider understands Uber's tipping policy is crap.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> I am still waiting on that infamous Benjamin. $5 is the average tip and $20's are consistent. I am happy with a $1 tip as the rider understands Uber's tipping policy is crap.


Only gotten Ben once ... but it was sweet and I might say well deserved, as I also had to watch the pit mix he conned me into allowing into the car.


----------



## hotrodzoomguy (Jan 2, 2016)

howo3579 said:


> um I think you have reading comprehension problem. I said "It's NOT an illegal taxi".


Wasn't talking.about you. Do you go by the.name Shifty? Guess I should have replied directly to him. Sorry I confused you.


----------



## itniloe (May 13, 2015)

First - think about how you would want to be treated in a situation like this.
Then act accordingly.

Some things to consider:
Might get a stacked request while you are waiting.
If it's an area that has a lot of drivers wouldn't take long for the passenger to get another.
You probably won't get many requests to wait like this.
Likely you would be waiting for the next request anyhow.


----------



## EPUber (Jan 28, 2016)

UberIowa15 said:


> I saw a similar post in Dec. about multiple stops, but that mainly focused on the mechanics of navigation and not getting a ping during transit. I'm wondering what other Uber drivers think about the frequent practice of passengers making a stop or two before their final destination.
> 
> Is there any way to prevent this or limit the stops?
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad something similar happened to me last night at the airport. Was parked 1 minute from the airport curb and i get a request and I accepted. drove to the pickup curb, No rider, contacted the rider, she said she'll be right out I said ok thats great I'll be nearby as they don't let me park at the curb. at 4 minutes she cancels the ride, then she makes another request (apparently trying to get another driver), i accept, she contacts me and says she'll be right out in 1 minute. i circle 3 times more and wait another 18 minutes the I called her told her if she's going to be out soon, she says almost there, then she cancels!. In the meantime I missed 3x surges waiting for her and got paid $4 (one dollar for Uber)


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

EPUber said:


> Don't feel bad something similar happened to me last night at the airport. Was parked 1 minute from the airport curb and i get a request and I accepted. drove to the pickup curb, No rider, contacted the rider, she said she'll be right out I said ok thats great I'll be nearby as they don't let me park at the curb. at 4 minutes she cancels the ride, then she makes another request (apparently trying to get another driver), i accept, she contacts me and says she'll be right out in 1 minute. i circle 3 times more and wait another 18 minutes the I called her told her if she's going to be out soon, she says almost there, then she cancels!. In the meantime I missed 3x surges waiting for her and got paid $4 (one dollar for Uber)


That happened to me @ the international boat show... Pax asked me to wait for him because he was picking something up & then going to meet friends at another location. I agreed & circled around the traffic missing a couple of pings during surge. By the time I was coming back to his pickup spot I got the ride cancelled.... No tip, no more rides during surge & worst because he canceled Uber didn't pay me the difference during his surge ride only the regular mileage: I learned my lesson


----------



## Grumblecakes (Jul 1, 2016)

Twice now I've had requests for a McDonald's drive-thru enroute to the destination. I've obliged and scored a tasty iced coffee from the passenger in the process. 

I honestly don't mind, they are the customer and going the small extra mile for them helps promote the business.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

Grumblecakes said:


> Twice now I've had requests for a McDonald's drive-thru enroute to the destination. I've obliged and scored a tasty iced coffee from the passenger in the process.
> 
> I honestly don't mind, they are the customer and going the small extra mile for them helps promote the business.


I'll do it as long as it's not at or near bar close, also if the drive-thru line is long I pass as well. I'm not willing to risk losing $ just for a free drink.


----------



## TripTime (May 31, 2016)

2 of the 5 trips i did last night wanted me to stop at the WAWA so they can get food. I told them if they are just picking stuff up ok, but that i will not wait if they are ordering the food to be made. The first trip i just dropped off at their home. They were mad and slammed my door shut as hard as they could. one star for them. The second trip, I told the rider the same thing. He got really mad and started cussing me out. lucky i only moved out of the parking spot and was able to cancel the trip easily. I kicked the guy to the curb and reported him to uber as a serious problem. 

I do not understand how people think its ok to sit and wait for 18 cents a minute. And that is before uber takes their cut.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

UberIowa15 said:


> I saw a similar post in Dec. about multiple stops, but that mainly focused on the mechanics of navigation and not getting a ping during transit. I'm wondering what other Uber drivers think about the frequent practice of passengers making a stop or two before their final destination.
> 
> Is there any way to prevent this or limit the stops?
> 
> ...


Learn to say "no"


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

I had someone that wanted me to go to the McDonalds drive thru late weekend night when their drop off was basically up the street walking distance. Obviously at that time you can't go inside. Problem was the line was too long and I would of been sitting there a good 7-10 minutes, if not longer, and I would not have made that much more compared to picking someone else up considering the surge was high at this time.

I politely told them I couldn't wait in the line, so they said they understood and went to a 24 hour Subway across the street. Pretty sure they gave me a low rating. Likely a 1 star, but I don't care because 1 good rating from a stranger is not worth losing out on all that money. If it was a taxi I would of gladly sat there as the meter continued to go up


----------

